
Show HN: I made tailzilla – A online code editor for Tailwind CSS - tungtbt
https://tailzilla.app/
======
gitgud
Very cool, my only suggestion would be to use a mono-spaced font in the code-
editor. Looks a bit weird with a serif font.

------
doantu
That's awesome! I am very excited

